# Steering wheel swap wanted



## chrisvectra (Dec 18, 2018)

Swap wanted for a stock steering wheel for my steering wheel that***8217;s been recovered in alcantara 
Must be in good condition


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice steering wheel for someone... Straight swap happy days


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi mate, 

I have a Black/Red out of a 2015(65) plate if you***8217;re interested. 

Can get a pics till Sunday as I***8217;m away skiing.


----------



## chrisvectra (Dec 18, 2018)

I am very interested fella please send pics


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Chris, I have one from a low miles CBA Black Edition. Nice, Clean and undamaged from smoke and accident free car.


----------



## chrisvectra (Dec 18, 2018)

Pics would be great bud please


----------



## chrisvectra (Dec 18, 2018)

Forgot to mention mine is a 2010 model


----------



## chrisvectra (Dec 18, 2018)

Any takers?


----------



## Fagan (Jul 9, 2013)

Why do you want rid of the alcantara wheel out of interest?


----------



## chrisvectra (Dec 18, 2018)

I just prefer the stock steering wheel as I bought the car with this wheel


----------



## TheultimateGTR (Feb 2, 2019)

Where are you in the country?.. I may be interested


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If anyone wants to swap it and they are worried about how to change it, we are based in Birmingham and could do the swap if both cars came down at a cost of a £100 total £50 each car if this helps you guys


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a plain black one here, 25k,2012. It***8217;s a spare or can sell,swap,exchange, whatever.


----------



## Kam187 (Mar 2, 2017)

Depending on Chris***8217;s location, Birmingham will work for me. I***8217;ll stick some pics up of mine today as I***8217;m now back in country.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

chrisvectra said:


> Pics would be great bud please


Where are you based Chris?


----------



## r33dgt (Dec 7, 2018)

I just had mine covered in Alcantara , by Auto Torque. I can honestly say it feels so much nicer than the stock leather. It feels special.


----------



## chrisvectra (Dec 18, 2018)

Is anyone interested in this steering wheel?


----------



## chrisvectra (Dec 18, 2018)

davew said:


> chrisvectra said:
> 
> 
> > Pics would be great bud please
> ...



I***8217;m in Epsom Surrey bud


----------



## chrisvectra (Dec 18, 2018)

Skint said:


> I have a plain black one here, 25k,2012. It's a spare or can sell,swap,exchange, whatever.


Do you have a wheel to swap bud?


----------



## chrisvectra (Dec 18, 2018)

Anyone interested?


----------

